# Probleme bei FOX CTD-Kartusche



## thomasf (23. Februar 2013)

Habe in der aktuellen Bike 03/2013 den Artikel über die Probleme bei der FOX CTD Evolution gelesen.

Mein Bike ist ein Al 29 7.9

Frage: Wird die Kartusche auch bei noch funktionierten Gabeln ausgetauscht?


----------



## marc53844 (23. Februar 2013)

Was passiert denn bei diesem defekt? Habe heute mein strive 8.0 abgeholt und ich glaube 
die hat das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (23. Februar 2013)

Die Verstellung tut es nicht, dann steigt die Zugstufendämpfung aus und die Gabel schnellt ungedämpft zurück.
Und teilweise wohl auch nur begrenzte also nicht volle Federwegsfreigabe. Tritt wohl immer öfter auf.
Soll aber nur die ersten ausgelieferten Evo-Gabeln betreffen. Offizielles Statement auch auf Nachfrage Fehlanzeige.
Aber Toxoholics tauscht die wohl in 1-2 Tagen auf Kulanz aus, hab ich gehört! Also wirst nicht ganz im Regen stehen gelassen.

Wenn Fox nicht so günstige Erstausrüsterpreise hätte, würden sicher auch mehr Leute Rockshox und Co verbauen!


----------



## thomasf (23. Februar 2013)

Also,
Warten und wenn defekt schon den Karton bereit und los zu Tox.


----------



## Manolo2903 (24. Februar 2013)

Meine war auch defekt,hab sie selber ausgebaut und zu Canyon geschickt ( vorher per Email reklamieren dann bekommt man eine Retoureschein per Email) hat jetzt 3 Wochen gedauert bis sie wieder da war. Heute eingebaut und siehe da es funktioniert.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Februar 2013)

Hab meine Gabel und Dämpfer gestern zu Radon geschickt. Mal sehen wann ich sie zurück bekomme.


----------



## greatwhite (4. März 2013)

Hab auch mal Toxo angemailt da ich Bedenken hatte. 
Laut Info von Toxo tritt das Problem bei Evolution Gabeln mit CTD FIT-Kartusche nicht auf.
Somit lässt sich das Problem anscheinend nicht an der Evolution Serie festmachen sondern an der Kartuschenart.

Sorry: Edit sagt, daß wir hier ja bei Canyon sind...da gibts glaub ich keine Evo mit FIT-Kartusche...


----------



## Deleted 152687 (13. März 2013)

Hab das gleiche Problem mit meiner Talas CTD an meinem AL+. Habe die Gabel gestern direkt zu Toxoholics geschickt. Den Umweg über Canyon wollte ich mir sparen. Laut Toxoholics wurden bei der Produktion einige Ölbohrungen in der Kartusche vergessen, dadurch die schlechte Funktion. Soll angeblich bis Freitag wieder bei mir sein, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Deleted176859 (14. März 2013)

exposed schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Problem mit meiner Talas CTD an meinem AL+. Habe die Gabel gestern direkt zu Toxoholics geschickt. Den Umweg über Canyon wollte ich mir sparen. Laut Toxoholics wurden bei der Produktion einige Ölbohrungen in der Kartusche vergessen, dadurch die schlechte Funktion. Soll angeblich bis Freitag wieder bei mir sein, bin mal gespannt.



Das Problem ist mittlerweile schon länger bekannt! Gehe mal davon aus auch bei Canyon!
Stellt sich die Frage:
Warum liefert Canyon die Bikes mit dieser Gabel so denn sie schon eingebaut ist aus? Warum nimmt Canyon die Bikes wo sie eingebaut sind nicht erst mal aus dem Versand? Warum muss der Käufer sich darum kümmern? Ist doch wieder nur Stress! Ausbauen,einschicken (wobei nicht jeder Werkzeug oder Sachkenntnis dafür aufbringt) Also Canyon...ne Stellungsnahme zu dem Problem wäre wünschenswert! Oder...???


----------



## marc53844 (14. März 2013)

Klingt ja gerade so als sei es extrem Sicherheitsrelevant... So das Canyon ein offizielles Statement dazu abgeben müsste. 

Und wenn Canyon und die anderen zig Hersteller alle Räder mit dieser Gabel aus dem Verkauf nehmen ... um ggf. ein vermutlich geringe Anzahl an Kundenretouren zu vermeiden ... wäre das überhaupt nicht im Sinne des Betriebes. Ich denke schon das bei Canyon Maßnahmen in der Endkontrolle ergriffen wurden ... nur arbeiten halt überall nur Menschen und schnell ist mal ein Punkt zu früh abgehakt. 




klitschbeen schrieb:


> Das Problem ist mittlerweile schon länger bekannt! Gehe mal davon aus auch bei Canyon!
> Stellt sich die Frage:
> Warum liefert Canyon die Bikes mit dieser Gabel so denn sie schon eingebaut ist aus? Warum nimmt Canyon die Bikes wo sie eingebaut sind nicht erst mal aus dem Versand? Warum muss der Käufer sich darum kümmern? Ist doch wieder nur Stress! Ausbauen,einschicken (wobei nicht jeder Werkzeug oder Sachkenntnis dafür aufbringt) Also Canyon...ne Stellungsnahme zu dem Problem wäre wünschenswert! Oder...???


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. März 2013)

Sicherheitsrelevant ist so ne Frage...

Jedoch wenn ein Fahler bekannt ist, sollte dieser abgestellt werden und nicht wissend eine Ware mit Fehler an den Kunden rausgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (14. März 2013)

Geringe Anzahl...??? Zitat aus BIKE 4/13 zum Test 29er All Mountains, Fakten: Drei von vier Fox-Evolution-Gabeln fielen im Test mit Defekt aus...

Im Moment bevor die Saison erst richtig losgeht mag's noch angehen mit dem zurückschicken zu Canyon wenn's jemand sich nicht zutraut die Gabel selber ausbauen, aber wenn dort im Sommer die Hütte brennt kannste aber warten bis das Bike wieder da ist...

Ich jedenfalls würde mir momentan sehr genau überlegen ob ich ein Bike mit der Evolution beim Versender kaufe, solange das Problem nicht seitens Fox endgültig behoben ist.


----------



## marc53844 (14. März 2013)

Das sagt aber auch nicht viel über eine hohe Stückzahl aus. Will das nicht schön reden nur ist dieser 3 von 4 kein Beleg dafür das man es proportional hochrechnen kann. 

Aber ich gebe dir schon in gewisser Weise recht. Wenn die Stückzahl entsprechend hoch und dieser Fehler bekannt ist, sollte man es nicht auf den Kunden abwälzen.





klitschbeen schrieb:


> Geringe Anzahl...??? Zitat aus BIKE 4/13 zum Test 29er All Mountains, Fakten: Drei von vier Fox-Evolution-Gabeln fielen im Test mit Defekt aus...
> 
> Im Moment bevor die Saison erst richtig losgeht mag's noch angehen mit dem zurückschicken zu Canyon wenn's jemand sich nicht zutraut die Gabel selber ausbauen, aber wenn dort im Sommer die Hütte brennt kannste aber warten bis das Bike wieder da ist...
> 
> Ich jedenfalls würde mir momentan sehr genau überlegen ob ich ein Bike mit der Evolution beim Versender kaufe, solange das Problem nicht seitens Fox endgültig behoben ist.


----------



## Dice8 (14. März 2013)

Meine Gabel und meinen Dämpfer habe ich auch zu Toxo geschickt da bei der Gabel die Zugstufe ausgestiegen ist und auch nicht der volle Federweg (nur 14cm) zur Verfügung stand. Der Dämpfer schmatze beim einfedern. Außerdem funktionierte "Climb" bei der Gabel nur wenn ich den Hebel weiter als bis zum eigentlichen Anschlag gedreht habe. Mein Paket mit beiden kam gestern bei Toxo an und heute habe ich schon die Versandbestätigung inkl. Sendungsnummer bekommen. Laut UPS wird mein Paket morgen ausgeliefert! Schneller geht es nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 152687 (15. März 2013)

Muss mal ein fettes Lob an Toxoholic´s aussprechen. Mitwoch die Gabel eingeschickt und heute ist sie schon wieder da. Muss mich meinem Vorredner anschließen, schneller geht´s echt nicht


----------



## Dice8 (15. März 2013)

Bei mir kam die heute um 09:30h per UPS an. Eingebaut und alles toll! Sogar das Ansprechverhalten ist besser als vorher!


----------



## Thomas800 (16. März 2013)

Hallo , ich glaube meine Fox ist jetzt auch davon betroffen , ich höre ein deutliches klopfen im Trail Modus ! 
Komme ich besser wenn ich Sie direkt zu Toxaholic schicke ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatwhite (16. März 2013)

Toxo ist in Garantiefällen echt super schnell. Hab meine CTD Gabel direkt hingeschchickt. Am Tag nachdem sie dort ankam ging sie auch schon wieder per UPS an mich. Über Canyon braucht das Ganze sicher erheblich länger.


----------



## Thomas800 (16. März 2013)

Also langt es zu, wenn ich die Rechnung von meinen Canyon dazu lege, den einen direkten Kaufbeleg von der Fox hat man ja nicht? Schreib dann mal eine Mail an Toxaholic !


----------



## greatwhite (16. März 2013)

ja, Bike-Rechnung reicht.
Edit: Eine kurze Problembeschreibung solltest Du auch noch dazupacken.


----------



## Thomas800 (16. März 2013)

Danke


----------



## Deleted 152687 (16. März 2013)

Geht sogar ohne Rechnung, habe meine vergessen bei zu legen 
Aber Fehlerbeschreibung muss rein...


----------



## mrgobby (16. März 2013)

Hey Leute,
Ich bekomme demnächst mein erstes Bike mit Federgabel (Canyon Nerve al 29) und bin durch solche News etwas beunruhigt. Wie kann ich denn testen ob meine Gabel von dem Problem betroffen ist? Ich glaube nicht dass ich sofort merke wenn irgendeine Zugstufe oder was auch immer nicht richtig funktioniert. Gibt es einen einfachen Test oder bestimmte Seriennummern oder sonst irgendwas was mir eindeutig sagt dass die Gabel den Produktionsfehler hat?

Danke...


----------



## thomasf (17. März 2013)

Wenn kein grosser Unterschied zwischen T und D ist, könnte das schon ein Anzeichen sein für eine defekt ???
Ferdert irgendwie gleich !


----------



## eNj0r (19. März 2013)

Hallo Leute, habe Canyon geschrieben, da ich mir ein Grand Canyon AL 7.9 bestellt habe und habe folgende Antwort erhalten: 

*vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und Ihr Interesse an unserem Grand Canyon.

Wir verstehen Ihre Sorge angesichtst dieses, durch den Hersteller Fox aufgedeckten Fehlers. Wir können sicherstellen keine betroffene Gabel in den Umlauf zu bringen. Bereits im Spätsommer 2012 begann für uns die Auslieferung von Modellen mit eben jener Gabel. Auch damals konnte an keiner nun potentiell betroffenen Gabel ein Defekt festgestellt werden und wir können Ihnen versichern, daß kein 2013er Neurad mehr betroffen sein wird.

Wir sind stets an der weiteren Verbesserung unserer Qualität und Kontrollen interessiert und investieren hier viel. Das letzte und beste sichtbare Beispiel ist unser CT-Scanner, ein Novum in der Bikebranche. Eine absulte Sicherheit vor Defekten wird es leider nie geben.

Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten und sind für Sie jederzeit ansprechbar.*

ich bin gespannt


----------



## Thomas800 (19. März 2013)

Sehr interresant ....mein Fox ist gestern zu Toxo gegangen.... Ach ja, ich hab ein 2013 Strive !


----------



## Dice8 (19. März 2013)

Mein AL+ war von Dezember.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas800 (19. März 2013)

Ich habe meins seit Februar ! Die Gabel ist max 50 km gelaufen und danach war Sie Defekt !


----------



## Deleted 152687 (19. März 2013)

Thomas800 schrieb:


> Ich habe meins seit Februar ! Die Gabel ist max 50 km gelaufen und danach war Sie Defekt !



Bei mir das gleiche, AL+ vom Februar und nach 2 Ausfahrten war die Gabel Defekt.


----------



## Micha382 (20. März 2013)

Wie genau merkt man dass die Gabel oder der Dämpfer defekt sind?


----------



## Dice8 (20. März 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wie genau merkt man dass die Gabel oder der Dämpfer defekt sind?



Keine Veränderung der Druckstufe. Egal welche Hebelstellung. 
In manchen Fällen fällt auch nur die Zugstufe aus.


----------



## Streifenhase (20. März 2013)

Hallo

Habe Toxoholics angeschrieben welche Gabeln bzw. Seriennummern betroffen sind...
hier die Antwort


Hallo,



es sind nur Gabeln der Evolution Serie betroffen.



Ihre Gabel aus der Factory Serie fällt daher nicht darunter.


----------



## sw92 (20. März 2013)

Hej, ich werde mir die Tage das Strive 7 bestellen und wollte nur mal schnell nachfragen, was im Falle einer defekten Gabel passiert. Muss ich die Gabel auf eigene Kosten zu Toxo schicken? Wie lief das bei den bis jetzt Betroffenen so ab?


----------



## Dice8 (20. März 2013)

Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten. 
1.) Auf eigene Kosten an Toxo schicken. Dann hast du auch den 48h Service zzgl. Versandlaufzeit. 

2.) Über canyon. Du forderst bei Canyon einen Retoure-Schein an. Der kommt per Mail als PDF. Mit diesem Schein schickst du deine Gabel nach canyon. Canyon prüft dein Anliegen und schickt die Gabel weiter an Toxo. Wenn die Gabel von Toxo zurück bei canyon ist schicken die dir die Gabel dann zurück. 

Abwicklung bei 1.) ist sehr schnell aber du musst 1x Versand zählen (9,40 per DHL)
Abwicklung bei 2.) Wird länger als eine Woche dauern aber die entstehen keine Versandkosten.


----------



## sw92 (20. März 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Na dann würde es wohl Variante 1 werden... Aber ich hoffe einfach mal auf eine intakte Gabel!! ;-)


----------



## eNj0r (20. März 2013)

Andere Frage, gibt es auch jemanden bei dem die Gabel von Anfang an tadellos funktioniert?? 
Brauch einen Lichtblick, mein Bike mit der Gabel kommt erst KW 17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (20. März 2013)

Ihr bildet euch den Defekt alle nur ein !!! 

Denn Zitat Canyon: Wir können sicherstellen keine betroffene Gabel in den Umlauf zu bringen. Bereits im Spätsommer 2012 begann für uns die Auslieferung von Modellen mit eben jener Gabel. Auch damals konnte an keiner nun potentiell betroffenen Gabel ein Defekt festgestellt werden und wir können Ihnen versichern, daß kein 2013er Neurad mehr betroffen sein wird.

Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube. Das Wunder ist des Glaubens liebstes Kind....(Der Tragödie erster Teil....,Goethe)


----------



## Thomas800 (22. März 2013)

Hab heute meine Fox wiederbekommen , insgesamt hat es mit Versand 5 Tage gedauert ! Von der Seite her echt Top , aber jetzt kommt es , dass Geräusch beim  Ausfedern im Trail Modus ist immer noch da! Ist so ein komisches Klopfen, in der Descent Einstellung funktioniert sie Tip Top. 
Habe keine Lust die Gabel schon wieder einzuschicken , vielleicht bilde ich es mir nur ein und das Geräusch ist normal  
Vielleicht kann einer von euch mal seine Gabel testen und berichten ob auch so ein Klopfen wahrzunehmen ist ?


----------



## Dice8 (22. März 2013)

Mach doch mal ein Video. Ich kann mir 0 drunter vorstellen...


----------



## Thomas800 (22. März 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=498781&highlight=Fox+Ger%E4usch


----------



## Thomas800 (22. März 2013)

Genau dieses Geräusch


----------



## dk1977 (5. April 2013)

Als ich hab auf meinem Cube die Fox ctd Evolution.

Und noch funktioniert sie. Ich merke C-T-D Unterschiede eindeutig.. bin aber erst 80 km gefahren.

Es wäre echt toll wenn jemand mit defekter Gabel ein Video machen würde, wo man den Defekt eindeutig erkennt!

Auf youtube ist auch noch nichts zu sehen.

Übrigens für die Österreicher die Probleme haben, gibt es Müller in Graz -helfen auch ganz rasch, hab nämlich vorab mal tel dort.
Außerdem wurde mir gesagt, dass alle Defekte gleich am Anfang eindeutig erkennbar waren. Also entweder ist die Kartusche gleich im A. oder du hast Glück gehabt. Dieser Defekt tritt definitiv nicht erst nach ein paar 100 km auf.

Also wer macht das Vid für alle Verunsicherten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tall1969 (6. April 2013)

dk1977 schrieb:


> Als ich hab auf meinem Cube die Fox ctd Evolution.
> 
> Und noch funktioniert sie. Ich merke C-T-D Unterschiede eindeutig.. bin aber erst 80 km gefahren.
> 
> ...



Hast Du da mal die Kontaktdaten .. oder ist das der KUOTA Vetrieb da am Bahnhof?


----------



## eNj0r (6. April 2013)

Tall1969 schrieb:


> Hast Du da mal die Kontaktdaten .. oder ist das der KUOTA Vetrieb da am Bahnhof?



Müller GmbH
Riedlerweg 7
A-8054 Graz

Tel: +43 (0316) 7170 07 0
Fax: +43 (0316) 717007 611
email: office(at)mueller-gmbh.at

Internet: www.mga.co.at

Geschäftszeiten:
Mo-Do 08:00-12:00 und 13:00-16:00 Uhr
Fr 08:00-12:00 Uhr


----------



## grenduro (20. April 2013)

Servus,
Sind die folgenden Symptome auch auf fehlerhafte CTD Kartusche zurückzuführen?
1. Man kann keinen Sag einstellen, trotz lediglich 120 PSI Luft sinkt die Gabel nicht ein (ich wiege ca 69kg).
2. Im Descent Mode lässt sich der gesamte Federweg nicht ausnutzen.
3. Mittelgrosse Steine werden im Descent-Mode ignoriert: bin heute fast vom Bike geflogen, finde das so langsam nicht mehr lustig.

P.S. Bike ist im Dezember 2012 ausgeliefert worden, mit F34 Evo, bin aber maximal 70 km damit gefahren.
Gruss.


----------



## grenduro (20. April 2013)

Hi Leute,
Sorry für meinen Beitrag: hatte einen falsch umgerechneten Wert (Fahrer-Gewicht ist in der englischen Fox Tabelle in lbs). Mit 120 PSI ist die Gabel maximal befüllt. Da tut sich bei 69 kg nix ;-)
Gruss.


----------



## eNj0r (21. April 2013)

grenduro schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Sorry für meinen Beitrag: hatte einen falsch umgerechneten Wert (Fahrer-Gewicht ist in der englischen Fox Tabelle in lbs). Mit 120 PSI ist die Gabel maximal befüllt. Da tut sich bei 69 kg nix ;-)
> Gruss.


Versteh nicht wieso du mit 69kg die Gabel voll aufbläst? Ich bin ein schwerer Hund mit 103 kg da sind 125 psi perfekt.. 
Meiner Meinung nach benötigst du um die 65 psi.. 
Zugstufe kann bei 125 psi nicht wirklich langsam wieder zurück kommen..


----------



## grenduro (21. April 2013)

Servus, 
danke.
Eben, das war ein falscher Wert. Habe auf 60 PSI korrigiert.
Aber die Gabel steht beim Sag einstellen, ist das jetzt echt so, dass alle Evos wirklich ein Problem mit der Ölborungen in der Ctd Kartusche haben ?
Gruß.


----------



## eNj0r (21. April 2013)

Hmm.. 

Ich hab mein Bike Anfang April bekommen und die Evolution gabel ist nicht betroffen.. Lt. Canyon waren auch nur die ersten Lieferungen betroffen.. 

Wills nicht verschreien hab erst 140 km drauf, aber bis jetzt passt alles und ich denke es wird sich auch nichts mehr ändern..

Aber das einschicken soll in .de eh so reibungslos und einfach funktionieren..


----------



## grenduro (21. April 2013)

Servus, 
Ich hab mein Speci bereits Ende Dezember 2012 bekommen.
Ich checke die Lage bei den Jungs von Müller in Graz, vielleicht finden sie noch was.
Gruß.


----------



## TheRace (3. Mai 2013)

N'Abend!
Mal eine Frage and die Betroffenen.

Habt ihr alle das Evolution Modell oder ist da auch jemand dabei, der ein Performance oder Factory Modell hat?


----------



## grenduro (3. Mai 2013)

TheRace schrieb:


> N'Abend!
> Mal eine Frage and die Betroffenen.
> 
> Habt ihr alle das Evolution Modell oder ist da auch jemand dabei, der ein Performance oder Factory Modell hat?



Servus,
Ich habe eine Evo, aber meine Gabel muss noch zu Diagnose, zumindest hab ich in der Zugstufe eine viel zu harte Gabel. Die Dämpfung scheint zu funktionieren, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich immer zuviel Luft fahre, da die Gabel an sich extrem träge einfedert.
Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eichhorn34 (4. Mai 2013)

TheRace schrieb:


> N'Abend!
> Mal eine Frage and die Betroffenen.
> 
> Habt ihr alle das Evolution Modell oder ist da auch jemand dabei, der ein Performance oder Factory Modell hat?



... mich würde auch mal interessieren ob speziell die performance modelle auch betroffen sind, ich hab eine in meinem al+ 7.0 und kann keine fehler feststellen (200km gefahren) mein kumpel hat auch ein 7.0 und es ist ein eindeutiges "klopfen" beim ausfedern gegen den anschlag zu hören, das macht meine gabel nicht... hat da schonmal jemand was von gehört?

gruß


----------



## Vincy (4. Mai 2013)

Nein, nur die Evolution Series mit der O/C Kartusche.
Die Performance und Factory Series haben die geschlossene FIT-Kartusche, dort ist das CTD Problem nicht. Die sind etwas anders aufgebaut.


----------



## Dice8 (15. Oktober 2013)

So. Meine im März getauschte CTD Kartusche ist wieder defekt und wurde getauscht. Diesmal machte die Federgabel laute "klack"-Geräusche beim Einfedern.


----------



## forestjumper76 (8. November 2013)

Hi Leute,sind nur die Evolution Fox float ctd gabeln betroffen mit dem defekt,oder auch die Performance gabeln?

Lg carmelo


----------



## Dice8 (8. November 2013)

forestjumper76 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,sind nur die Evolution Fox float ctd gabeln betroffen mit dem defekt,oder auch die Performance gabeln?
> 
> Lg carmelo



Siehe:



Vincy schrieb:


> Nein, nur die Evolution Series mit der O/C Kartusche.
> Die Performance und Factory Series haben die geschlossene FIT-Kartusche, dort ist das CTD Problem nicht. Die sind etwas anders aufgebaut.


----------



## forestjumper76 (8. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Siehe:



Ey danke fÃ¼r die Info ð.fÃ¼r alle die mit dem Problem betroffen viel GlÃ¼ck und das alles schnellst mÃ¶glich behoben wird.

MfG carmelo


----------

